# Hartville Router Table



## Rhino (Nov 24, 2007)

Looking for 2 quick feedback hits...

1. Seriously considering Hartville router table (down to $149 free shipping...everything but stand (HP laminate top, Al fence, t-tracks for fence, DC, etc.))...that's prime path, second path is Rockler (but for all included, it's a little more)...Anyone have thoughts (or experience with) Hartville router tables?

2. I have a Bosch 1617evspk (fixed base is RA1161)...Hartville pre-drills, but only for 1) PC7518 & 7519, 2) PC690c 890c & 7529, 3) DeWalt 625, Fein 800, and Bosch 1615, or 4) Sears models xxxx...Anyway, does anyone happen to know if the RA1161 fits into any of these hole patterns? If so, then it saves me drilling...

Thanks


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e !*


----------



## Will S (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll be watching for replies here, too. I wonder which one has the better fence?


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

My first router table was Hartville, It ended up on eBay for 1/3 of the price after the first use. too many design flaws.


----------



## Rhino (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the input...however, where are design flaws (fence, table, plate, tracks, etc)? Also, when did you purchase yours (i.e. 6 years ago, and they've corrected flaws, or just 2 months ago and they still aren't any good)? Just curious because I'm dumbfounded there aren't more threads on these tables with the fact they're Hartville (generally trusted name) with numerous bells/whistles, and rock-bottom prices...I mean Rockler doesn't put t-tracks in their fences, they have through holes for fence adjustment, they are melamine (versus HP laminate) tops, DC is an option, yet they get glowing reviews...meanwhile, Hart tables are HP laminate, t-tracked everywhere, Al fence with t-tracks galore, cam clamps for fence adjustment, DC built in, inlcuded guide pins, stop pin for fence, etc.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Rhino said:


> Looking for 2 quick feedback hits...
> 
> 1. Seriously considering Hartville router table (down to $149 free shipping...everything but stand (HP laminate top, Al fence, t-tracks for fence, DC, etc.))...that's prime path, second path is Rockler (but for all included, it's a little more)...Anyone have thoughts (or experience with) Hartville router tables?
> 
> ...



Take a look at the Oak Park table kits... They're on Sale now, I think.
There is a link to them somewhere on this site...

They make really GOOD stuff...


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Bells/whistles don’t make a great erouter table. Have a look at 
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RT01--
simple in design. Absolutely no bells and whistles. It provides a functionality and work surface area for most 
users.
As far as my comment about design flaws, well you have to take that with grain of salt. I am of opinion that 
The best router table is the one you build yourself that will accommodate your work style and habits.
Many things come in to play with a router table.
The height, the working style, will it get used with large pieces or small pieces most of the time.
How often will the T-Track get used if any. How accurate do you need your fence to be, 100% or 
98% is good enough. How accurate and open –ended do you want the surface to be, As I said too many things to consider. 
I can tell you this, 2-T-Tracks running across the table is not a good idea.
But whatever you decide to get, make sure it is something you can work with in the long run.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I personally like the Std. model...

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RT01--&product=620

If you price-out the individual items included, you will see how much of a good deal it is...

If you ever see any of The Router Workshop viseo programs on TheWoodworkingChannel.com you will see how functional it is!

Also, another subtle GREAT BONUS... the table top is predrilled for their Jigs... like the Spacer fences (easiest way to make box joints, etc.) (Hey, they are on Sale too!). Saves a lot of hassle of clamping, testing, adjusting, testing, before you drill your own holes... Those 3" clamps with the large rubber ends are really COOL too!


----------



## Rhino (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their advice and experienced wisdom...I pulled the trigger tonight and placed my order to Hartvilletools for the router table...once it arrives, I'll be more than happy to share my experience with other perspective buyers...Thanks...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Rhino, hope you like and enjoy the new router table. Sounds like it was really what you wanted and it's best to satisfy yourself  Hope it works out well and take some pics when you get it set up!
corey


----------



## Rhino (Nov 24, 2007)

Just a follow-up...I ordered the Hartville table on Sunday night (11/25/07) and it was quickly delivered yesterday (11/28/07)...perfectly packaged...I had to assemble the t-tracks and miter track (and subsequent) rule guides as well...beautiful high-pressure laminated table! The fence is aluminum with extruded t-tracks on both sides...came with dust collector, bit guard, stop mech (t-bolted into fence frame for adjustment/removal), and cam clamps for fore/aft fence adjustment [angle brackets attach to fence to track via cams; note, the brackets are independent (e.g. not one solid angle piece along the entire fence back; but the fence being aluminum makes it a solid fence (or sub-fence if desired))]...went together in no time flat (very easy assy)...extremely easy to put together...I still have to drill my fence plate. Highly recommend; at the $149 price tag, can't be beat...can't compare it to Rockler or Oak Park; it's my first "store bought" table top...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rhino, Stop worrying about which table is the best and start enjoying routing. The table you bought has the features that appeal to you, and you are the person who will be using it. That is the important thing.

The economy Rockler table at $49 is the best value for the price. The Router Workshop table top from Oak Park offers the most important features for $189. If you like the table Norm uses on the New Yankee Workshop you can buy the XL2000 for about $250. All of these will accurately hold a router and let you enjoy woodworking.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Rhino said:


> Just a follow-up...I ordered the Hartville table on Sunday night (11/25/07) and it was quickly delivered yesterday (11/28/07)...perfectly packaged...I had to assemble the t-tracks and miter track (and subsequent) rule guides as well...beautiful high-pressure laminated table! The fence is aluminum with extruded t-tracks on both sides...came with dust collector, bit guard, stop mech (t-bolted into fence frame for adjustment/removal), and cam clamps for fore/aft fence adjustment [angle brackets attach to fence to track via cams; note, the brackets are independent (e.g. not one solid angle piece along the entire fence back; but the fence being aluminum makes it a solid fence (or sub-fence if desired))]...went together in no time flat (very easy assy)...extremely easy to put together...I still have to drill my fence plate. Highly recommend; at the $149 price tag, can't be beat...can't compare it to Rockler or Oak Park; it's my first "store bought" table top...



Rhino, congrats and enjoy your new router table and have fun! let us know how it works for you.

Corey


----------



## azw (Dec 4, 2007)

Rhino, could you give us a review of your experiences with the Hartville table?


----------



## Rhino (Nov 24, 2007)

*Hartville router table experience*

Very favorable...I built a free-standing rolling cabinet/carcass and everything was rock solid...it's very easy to adjust and dead on accurate...I have used it for moldings as well as several raised-panel doors...I can only comment on this particular table (no experience with any others), but it was one of my better tool investments...I liked the fence so much that I bought a tablesaw miter extension as well...

To each his own (lots of good advice on this forum)...but this table comes highly recommended from this part-time woodworker...


----------



## azw (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Rhino. Sounds like you made a good selection for your needs!


----------

